# Having Bad Day :(



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

I'm sorry dude! I think that has happened to all of us at one point in our life. I'm sure you must be very frustrated over it. Hopefully it won't look so bad after all the scratches are wheeled out and maybe you can touch up the gouges.

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Thanks man, ya working a different shift just has me all off kilter. I thought I might be ok because it was such a gentle brush that my wife didnt even feel it and thought I was crazy thinking something happened. Oh well stuff happens gotta make the best of it now. 


Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## 204cruze (Oct 25, 2012)

looks like most of it should polish out because its just paint transfer. you can also get the side of the cover blown in but blends usually come back too haunt you.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Tjax said:


> ... now the first nice car I have it happens to!


Murphy's Law strikes again. Sorry to hear about your scrape.


----------



## tecollins1 (Nov 6, 2011)

ok no more driving our cars until the month of "****" is over. how many accidents is that now for november? 3?


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

That really sucks dude. I did the same thing once just cause I was zoned out. Luckily it was with an old car.


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Ya I think I'll just walk for the rest of the month lol. I'm going to put another shot up in daylight for a more accurate representation. Seriously though folks, please be extra careful out there especially with the hunters chasing all the deer around too. 

Sent from my Nexus 7 using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## Redstrike00 (Aug 9, 2012)

ouch man... i just had a 52 foot flat deck take out my drivers side... he wasnt paying attention


----------



## Tjax (Sep 14, 2012)

Well I have some good news. In the light of day the scuff is almost invisible!? This is very interesting as it showed up well with my flashlight and in a pic with the flash on. I think it's because the bumper is angled downward there and reflects the light in my favor  Also the Black Granite Metallic as I've noticed before has a reflective quality to it which seems to help in hiding this as well. 









Sent from my iPhone using AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## NYCruze2012 (Jan 16, 2012)

That's very awesome! Thank God for small favors!!

Sent from my DROID3


----------



## silverls (Nov 12, 2011)

Funny enough i was driving a e350 club wagon van (the 15 passenger one) last night and having a conversation with the guy in the passenger seat about how some people at our command have no business driving a large vehicle (both of us having driving large trucks and box vans in past jobs ) and how we never park near the duty vehicles for fear. As we spoke i backed into a telephone pole...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## lildoseofmoto (Mar 21, 2012)

Better doing it yourself than someone swiping your not-3-months-old-yet Cruze in the parking lot at work and taking off.. So pissed.


----------

